# ASC Feb 26th...



## zorro (14 Feb 2007)

Just wondering if anyone else on here is attending ASC during the week of Feb.26th?? 

Also, it was my understanding that the CFRC cut you a cheque before leaving and then you just kept receipts of all your expenses (hotel, food, ect) during the week and brought it back to them as proof....along with any remaining funds of the original grant. Well according to my CFRC they will only issue me gas money for the way up to Trenton (I'm driving myself since I'm just outside of Toronto) and that if I make it to the medicals I have to support myself and then return receipts to them when I get back to be re-imbursed. 

This really isn't a problem, I was just kind of surprised they wouldn't help you out from the beginning. Also, the reason provided to me for this procedure is that; "Well the odds of you passing ASC are about 20%, if we give you all that money up theres a good chance that we won't see any of it if you don't make it to the medicals." 

.................Now I didn't say anything.......well actually I did but just inside my head......--> ummm so am I not trustworthy is what you're telling me???......I know the CF is a government run organization but I mean jesus.....what happened to customer service?

Anyway, anyone attending the course on these dates? I'll see you there......


----------



## zorro (14 Feb 2007)

woops.....sorry I meant ACS.....

aircrew selection.

my bad.


----------



## Astrodog (14 Feb 2007)

Everybody save myself had been forwarded money on my course back in October; one drove from Kitchener and one flew from Winnipeg. Then again, 4 out of 10 of us passed so maybe they received it because our propensity to pass was higher  ;D


----------



## Looking4Higher (14 Feb 2007)

Horse hockey!

I went through ACS a year ago, and they (CFRC) were going to take care of my travel, hotel etc. Even when I said I was intending on providing my own transportation they had no problem.  I asked for an advance and they cut me a cheque for $500.00.  Now please note that what you are really paying for is your gas from point X to YTR. While in YTR for 3 days your food and lodgings are covered by Mr. & Mrs John Q. Taxpayer.  Assuming that you are successful in YTR you then will transport yourself to Downsview (Toronto) and will probably have a reservation at the Holiday Inn (401 & Duffrin).  You will now for the next 2 days pay for your food and lodgings out of pocket, and yes keep the receipts.  I was travelling from Kitchener and had no problem keeping within the $500.00. Oh yeah, for you guys that are not use to camping out in a hotel, credit card is a must.  If you have anymore questions regarding ACS or anything else give me a shout.

Looking


----------



## benny88 (7 Mar 2007)

Hey, I'm going March 19, I too am from Kitchener. Looking4Higher, how'd you do and what are your plans now? Any tips?


----------



## zorro (7 Mar 2007)

theres another thread......

"Any offers from jan. pilot selection board?"

have a read through that.....

CAPSS really isnt that hard.......just pay attention and make sure ur completely alert during your sim sessions.

The nav test is VERY hard, or at least for me it was....(failed it).....have a review of highschool math...the rest either you can do it or u cant....

what entry plan did u apply for?


----------



## benny88 (7 Mar 2007)

Hey thanks, I've looked high and low over these forums for ACS stuff, but I hadn't found that one. It helped, thanks. I am applying to ROTP, and have been told I'm a suitable candidate for RMC and Civvy U (which is what I want; Commerical Aviation Management @ Western.)


----------



## Looking4Higher (8 Mar 2007)

Hey Benny, hope things go well for you at ACS.  As far as Civy U or RMC, depends on what you want.  If you really want a top notch aviation degree, go south young man, go south.  Embry Riddle or University of North Dakota as examples.  You would have to look into whether US colleges/universities are covered under the ROTP (Probably Not).  But really, Canadian universities have not really developed a true aviation degree program.  Don`t get me wrong, I am not knocking the quality of education but for someone that truly wants a degree in aviation cannot get it in Canada.  What you are getting is a business degree and in the case of Western (Good School) you have to pay $50,000 dollars for the flight training portion (read the fine print)

For students entering the program in September 2006, the flight training portion of the program will cost a total of $50,000.  This amount is payable in four annual installments of $12,500 each, due in September of each year that the student is enrolled in the BMOS program.  Therefore students should be prepared to pay approximately $17,500 in tuition costs each year of the four-year program ($5,000 BMOS tuition + $12,500 flight training tuition).   

So you might as well go to any university and major in anything you want and do you commercial / multi-ifr on the side, cause no matter how you look at it you will be paying out of pocket for your flying.  You should also look at the difference between the Commercial Integrated licence and the regular Commercial licence on the transport Canada site.  Now, with you being ROTP, DND will be paying!  Say hi to Steve at Empire for me will ya!!


----------



## Jorkapp (8 Mar 2007)

I am not a recruiter, but...

When I was applying, I had asked the MCC about CAMP @ Western and if the flying portion would be covered by ROTP, and his answer was no. DND will pay basic tuition, but the commercial license will have to be payed out of pocket.


----------



## Looking4Higher (8 Mar 2007)

I would always confirm anything with a second source but I am sure this new info in not false.  There you go. Always read the fine print!


----------



## dimsum (8 Mar 2007)

Wow.  As someone who went through CAM @ UWO in 2004, I certainly got a huge discount compared to the students now!  And I'll definitely say hi to Steve...he's not there anymore (got a job in North Bay) but we still keep in touch.

I'm very surprised that the flying portion wasn't paid by DND though if you were going through ROTP.  I'd ask again; I'm sure there were at least a few a couple years below me that were getting all subsidized.

Cheers,
Dimsum


----------



## Astrodog (8 Mar 2007)

seems counter-inuitive that they would subsidize you to get a civie lisc. just to have you start at square one at BFT.


----------



## benny88 (9 Mar 2007)

BFT's not square one. CAM program allows you to bypass PFT right to BFT. And it's subsidized.


----------



## Inch (9 Mar 2007)

benny88 said:
			
		

> BFT's not square one. CAM program allows you to bypass PFT right to BFT. And it's subsidized.



Sure is square one, I'm going to guess you haven't done BFT so you wouldn't know that Clearhood 1 is straight and level flight. That's pretty much square one for a Commercial pilot, it sure was for me.


----------



## volition (9 Mar 2007)

Looking4Higher said:
			
		

> Hey Benny, hope things go well for you at ACS.  As far as Civy U or RMC, depends on what you want.  If you really want a top notch aviation degree, go south young man, go south.  Embry Riddle or University of North Dakota as examples.  You would have to look into whether US colleges/universities are covered under the ROTP (Probably Not).  But really, Canadian universities have not really developed a true aviation degree program.  Don`t get me wrong, I am not knocking the quality of education but for someone that truly wants a degree in aviation cannot get it in Canada.  What you are getting is a business degree and in the case of Western (Good School) you have to pay $50,000 dollars for the flight training portion (read the fine print)
> 
> For students entering the program in September 2006, the flight training portion of the program will cost a total of $50,000.  This amount is payable in four annual installments of $12,500 each, due in September of each year that the student is enrolled in the BMOS program.  Therefore students should be prepared to pay approximately $17,500 in tuition costs each year of the four-year program ($5,000 BMOS tuition + $12,500 flight training tuition).
> 
> So you might as well go to any university and major in anything you want and do you commercial / multi-ifr on the side, cause no matter how you look at it you will be paying out of pocket for your flying.  You should also look at the difference between the Commercial Integrated licence and the regular Commercial licence on the transport Canada site.  Now, with you being ROTP, DND will be paying!  Say hi to Steve at Empire for me will ya!!



The University of New Brunswick has an aviation program that gives you your commercial license, and you business in aviation management degree.


----------



## benny88 (9 Mar 2007)

Inch,
    The difficulty of BFT aside, it still allows you to skip PFT, which is techinically square one, right?

Volition,
      UNB has a program? Really? I can't find anything about it, would you post a link if you have a minute please?


----------



## Inch (9 Mar 2007)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Inch,
> The difficulty of BFT aside, it still allows you to skip PFT, which is techinically square one, right?



Since square one doesn't have an exact definition...are you talking the point in training or what you learn. 

Straight and level flight is square one, no one starts in Moose Jaw doing ILS approaches or low level nav, hell, you probably won't even do the take off on Clearhood 1. Everyone starts with straight and level flight, then turns, etc. It doesn't matter that you learned it in Portage, or anywhere else for that matter, you relearn it in Moose Jaw.


----------



## Looking4Higher (9 Mar 2007)

I thought checking in at the hotel ­­Mega was square one!


----------



## volition (9 Mar 2007)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Inch,
> The difficulty of BFT aside, it still allows you to skip PFT, which is techinically square one, right?
> 
> Volition,
> UNB has a program? Really? I can't find anything about it, would you post a link if you have a minute please?



No problem.......here you go
http://extend.unb.ca/aviation/flighttraining.php


----------



## dan_282 (9 Mar 2007)

damn, i wish edmonton had an accelerated program like that..


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Mar 2007)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Inch,
> The difficulty of BFT aside, it still allows you to skip PFT, which is techinically square one, right?



Why would you want to skip PFT????  The wait will be the same wether you skip PFT or not...

Max


----------



## Crimmsy (9 Mar 2007)

...and PFT is a helluva good time!
 ;D


----------



## Inch (9 Mar 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Why would you want to skip PFT????  The wait will be the same wether you skip PFT or not...
> 
> Max



Sometimes you don't have the option and no, the wait is not the same. I jumped ahead of everyone on my BOTC due to my bypass.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Mar 2007)

Right now, the numbers are drawn when both of those conditions are met :  Degree completed and BOTC completed (basically, when you become a commissionned officer).  So, right now, people are doing PFT that joined in March (DEO) and are ahead of RMC grads from last May . You MIGHT go ahead of the few people on your BOTC (which might equate to 1 course after) but you number is NOT drawn after PFT...  But even that, the AF training told us the numbers are drawn randomly...


The only time you won't have the option is if you have the aviation degree. Other than that it's pretty much mandatary from what I hear/see.  On me course, I had a 1000 hrs guy that never went to Aviation College but had his commercial and his A's written. 

Max


----------



## Inch (9 Mar 2007)

When I was in language school, there were 80 pilots there, so more like 5 courses ahead, but who's counting?

Times have changed I guess, it was 7 years ago that I first got my number for Moose Jaw.

Degree or Diploma gets you a bypass, I have no degree.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Mar 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> Degree or Diploma gets you a bypass, I have no degree.



Sorry, that is all the same for me 

Max


----------

